
Show HN: DeepTest Uses Real Time Machine Learning for Website Automation - dgarud
http://www.deeptest.co
======
alixaxel
There's only a video on the website?

~~~
dgarud
I read that its ok to have a video in some cases. I put out a video thinking
that it would take a couple of days to setup all the components and experiment
- instead the video would give an idea of what to expect and let me get an
idea if anyone was interested.

